
Show HN: UI Faces – Aggregator of avatars for design mockups - mightyalex
http://uifaces.co
======
wingerlang
Clicking the old emoji showed me 3 young blonde guys and girls.

~~~
mightyalex
That's actually filter for "gray hair color". I am using Microsoft's Face API
and will fix these manually.

Thanks for noticing.

------
mightyalex
Hi, I am working on this aggregator and would appreciate to hear your
feedback.

~~~
wattengard
Got stopped in our firewall with reason "Sex"...

~~~
mightyalex
What? :) There isn't anywhere a keyword "sex" in the app. View the source and
do a search.

